# our thanks go to; teşekkürlerimiz gitsin



## hhtt

"Our thanks go to everybody who has worked on this project."

Merhaba, yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Teşekkürlerimiz projede görev alan herkese gitsin."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Bu projede emekleri geçen bütün herkese teşekkürlerimiz gitsin.


----------



## spiraxo

Bence teşekkür oraya ya da buraya gitmez. Teşekkür edilir.


----------



## hhtt

spiraxo said:


> Bence teşekkür oraya ya da buraya gitmez. Teşekkür edilir.



Peki burada nasıl oluyor? Go ile kullanmış. Teşekkürlerimiz ulaşsın olabilir mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Gerçi hâlâ 'gitsin'i yanlış bulmuyorum ve bence deyiş gibi bir şey olarak güzel bir şekilde İngilizce cümlede olan duyguyu ifade ediyor,
hatta Türk halkın bu yapıyı kullanmasını da hem gördüm hem duydum (demek ki çok da Türkçe dilinden uzak değilmiş)
mesela burada,


> ...dostlara da yürekten teşekkürlerimiz gitsin.


burada


> ...O zaman teşekkürlerimiz Cem'e gitsin.


veya burada


> Ama bir teşekkür gitsin benden ona,...




... gene de bir başka çeviriyi öneriyorum:

Bu projede emekleri geçen bütün herkese teşekkürlerimizi iletiyoruz.


----------



## spiraxo

Gemmenita said:


> Gerçi hâlâ 'gitsin'i yanlış bulmuyorum...gene de bir başka çeviriyi öneriyorum:Bu projede emekleri geçen bütün herkese teşekkürlerimizi iletiyoruz.


Gitsin bir emirdir. İngilizce söylemin içinde emir kipi yok. Ayrıca "bence" gitsin üstten bakıyor, kaba duruyor.


----------



## Rallino

Bence de kaba duruyor. _Projede görev alan herkese teşekkürlerimizi sunarız / borç biliriz,_ denebilir.


----------



## hhtt

spiraxo said:


> Gitsin bir emirdir. İngilizce söylemin içinde emir kipi yok. Ayrıca "bence" gitsin üstten bakıyor, kaba duruyor.



Ama İngilizcesi de sanki öznenin düşmediği bir emir kipine benziyor. Bazen emir cümleleri özneli de olabiliyor mesela "do it" aslında "you do it." demek.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## spiraxo

hhtt said:


> Ama İngilizcesi de sanki öznenin düşmediği bir emir kipine benziyor. Bazen emir cümleleri özneli de olabiliyor mesela "do it" aslında "you do it." demek.



First and third person imperatives are expressed periphrastically, using a construction with the imperative of the verb _let. Wikipedia, imperative mood._


----------



## Gemmenita

spiraxo said:


> Gitsin bir emirdir. İngilizce söylemin içinde emir kipi yok.


Ah, şimdi farklı yorumlarımızın nedeni anlaşıldı!
Ben İndilizcesinde _gizli_ bir 'May'ın olduğunu hissediyordum.
Yani bana göre İngilizce söylem aslında bu şekildedir: *May* our thanks *go* to everybody...  Tam 'gitsin' gibi yapı ile anlamda!!!

Şu 'May', bildiğim kadarıyla Türkçede emir kipiyle yapılır.

May your brother win. = Kardeşiniz  kazan*sın*.
May your bayram be blessed = Bayramınınz kutlu ol*sun*.
>>> May our thanks go...= Teşekkürlerimiz... git*sin.*

Böyle! Bu yüzden 'git*sin*'i doğru buldum!

Peki, şimdi tam tersine bakarak: yukarıdaki üç örnek cümlelerde 'teşekkür(lerimiz) gitsin' i İngilizceye nasıl çevirirdiniz?

...dostlara da yürekten teşekkürlerimiz gitsin. =
...O zaman teşekkürlerimiz Cem'e gitsin.=
Ama bir teşekkür gitsin benden ona,...=


----------



## spiraxo

Gemmenita said:


> Ben İndilizcesinde _gizli_ bir 'May'ın olduğunu hissediyordum. Yani bana göre İngilizce söylem aslında bu şekildedir: *May* our thanks *go* to everybody...  Tam 'gitsin' gibi yapı ile anlamda!!!



Aşağıdaki bağlantıyı okumanızı öneririm. 
Which is correct: “special thanks go to” or “special thanks goes to”?


----------



## Muttaki

Bence de gitsin demek çok kötü duruyor. Ki zaten böyle bir ifade Türkçe'de yok, yani kalıplaşmış bir şekilde.


----------



## Rallino

Bu ilmek; 'son sözü ben söyleyeceğim,' yarışından dolayı gereksiz uzadı.
İlmeğe katılan tüm Türkler aynı fikirde olduğuna ve konuyu açan kişi tatmin olduğuna göre, tüm katılanların fikirlerinin mevcut olduğu ilk 12 ileti yeterli cevap niteliğinde gözüküyor.

*İlmek budanmış ve kapanmıştır.*

Moderatör


----------

